# Word Bartholin Gland Catheter



## ali1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

Does anyone know the 2012 HCPC code for WORD Bartholin Gland Catheter?


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 17, 2012)

would you just use a drainage catheter C1729?


----------



## ali1971 (Jan 17, 2012)

no the incision and drainage is included in the procedure code.  I need a code for the supplies...the tubing, syringe and scalpel.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 17, 2012)

That only covers the catheter


----------

